# Charade GTti



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/redexstylephotography/sets/72157621539488202/

Comments and criticisms would be awesome


----------



## james_RScos (Mar 13, 2006)

Cracking little Pocket Rocket mate really like these, there is a guy in nottingham with one he's had it years, 3cyl 12v ????

Great pics like them all, whats the story with number 4, have you shopped in the motion?

Edit... Roof linings different!!!


----------



## rallyman1978 (Aug 8, 2007)

Great pics - thats chuffing low on the back!


----------



## buckas (Jun 13, 2008)

james_RScos said:


> Great pics like them all, whats the story with number 4, have you shopped in the motion?


looks like it, can see what we call "butterflying" left and right floor/roof etc


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

Picture 4 was done using a rig. The car was moving etc but I copied and pasted one half due to the other side being too busy and open with trafiic.


----------



## n_d_fox (Apr 18, 2007)

cracking little car... wouldnt mind finding out more about it... why dont you do a project thread ?


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

That's the original for Image 4 hence why one side was copied and pasted.


----------



## RedeXStylE (Jul 18, 2007)

Excuse the quality, imageshack has messed it up.


----------



## Dean_82 (Feb 21, 2007)

I used to have one of those! loved it :thumb:


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice photos, car looks good.

Chris.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Very nice, used to have a white one way back...the 1st car I ever got to 60..in a field


----------



## dew1911 (Jun 9, 2009)

Good pics, and the cars pretty cool, I just hate Bonnet Bra's with a passion and imo fitting lifters to them makes it look like you've hit something and bent the bonnet...


----------

